# G0704 - Rotary Table



## tkollen (Aug 1, 2013)

I am planning to buy a rotary table (rotary table + chuck adapter + dividing plates + tailstock) set for my G0704 milling machine. After some research I have come down to a choice between Phase II and Vertex. I am looking for advise on 1) whether I should get the Phase II or a Vertex? and 2) Should I get a 6" or an 8" rotary table? I have noticed many pictures on machinist websites where the rotary table is wider than the milling table so I was thinking this would work for the G0704 as well. Besides an 8" table would be more versatile than a smaller 6" table.


----------



## hey-bear (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a G0704 and a 6" rotary table. (Chinese version).  In my opinion the 8" would be too big for the G0704.
I have an adapter plate that mounts a 4" 3-Jaw chuck to the table.  Works great for me.


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is my 6" Phase II.  Note the overhang.  An 8" rotary table may drastically reduce the cross slide travel. The locking pin on the backside is the main problem with the travel.  Besides the overhang, remember there may be a weight issue to consider.  When I went to add a 4 jaw 6" chuck atop the the rotary table I talked to Grizzly.  IIRC they told me the maximum weight on the mill table was 125# centered.  

I am now thinking about getting a 4" because the 6" is often too wide and too high.  The set up as shown can only be done on a less than 2.5" thick part or you run out of z distance to remove the tool and still maintain the table locked in x and y to keep the center.  This can be critical when switching from the drill chuck or end mill holder to the boring tool.


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2013)

I went through a similar quest, and ended up getting the 6" vertex and here is why:

1. you can mount an 8" face plate on the 6" table making the surface larger for clamping, but you can't make the 8" smaller if you run into travel limitations (table and/or spindle travel)
2. 6" RT is heavy but manageable (about the same ballpart as a quality 4" vise), the 8" RT would be much heavier to handle putting on and off the mill table and storage/shelf.
3. of the vertex vs. phase II I found the vertex to have superior machining and hardware. plus the total height of the table in horizontal mode is lower (AFAIR) giving a tad bit more spindle travel if need be. that said, they are pretty similar, so if you get a great deal on one vs. the other that could be the deal setter.

here's my write up when I got mine, and some pictures of it on top of an SX3 for sizing consideration (horizontal and vertical positions):
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/26-Vertex-6-quot-H-V-Rotary-Table-for-a-Benchtop-mill-(SX3)


----------



## tkollen (Aug 1, 2013)

Good points, and looking at your pictures I tend to agree that with a Phase II table you shouldn't go higher than 6". Here is why I'm going back and forth between Phase II and Vertex (a Yuasa style table), both brands seem to have a good reputation. The pictures below show a 6" Phase II table and an 8" Vertex table, where the Phase II table has a proportionally larger base. Looking at their specs it seems that their foot prints are about the same. Also the height (horizontally) is about the same. The Vertex table is however heavier than the Phase II table, 70 lbs vs. 50 lbs. Both tables are available with all accessories I'm looking for, dividing plates etc, for about the same price. Bottom line is that with the Vertex I get more rotary table top, so before I pull the trigger on an 8" Vertex I'm looking forward to some encouragement from someone with experience with this rotary table on a g0704 (or similar size) milling machine.


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2013)

sounds like you've already set your mind.


----------



## tkollen (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks PurpLev. It looks like you made your response while I was writing mine. I think you addressed most of the concerns I had and I think you made a good case for the 6" Vertex.


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2013)

tkollen said:


> Thanks PurpLev. It looks like you made your response while I was writing mine. I think you addressed most of the concerns I had and I think you made a good case for the 6" Vertex.



no problems. I think both 6" and 8" could be made to work - each with it's own pros and cons. it really boils down to which pros are more important to you, or more likely - which cons would less affect you 

FYI -the larger table surface of the 8" may not be all that valuable to you, if you work on projects that won't fit between 2 slots to be clamped down properly in which case you would end up having to fabricate some sort of mounting plate to go over the RT - which - well - would be just the same if you used the 6" table. think about what projects you will be using this for, maybe that would help make the decision.  I myself was SET on getting an 8" - in fact, I was considering originally between an 8" and a 10" knowing that the 8" could work, but wanted the extra size/slots of the 10" and DEFINITELY did NOT WANT a smallish 6" ... ironic I know.


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 1, 2013)

Does the Vertex allow one to disengage the crank and freewheel the table?  I find that to be a nice feature on the P II.  It works really well to quickly get to a new angle.


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 1, 2013)

cg 2005 said:


> Does the Vertex allow one to disengage the crank and freewheel the table?  I find that to be a nice feature on the P II.  It works really well to quickly get to a new angle.



yes it does.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 2, 2013)

cg 2005 said:


> Does the Vertex allow one to disengage the crank and freewheel the table?  I find that to be a nice feature on the P II.  It works really well to quickly get to a new angle.



How do you do that? I have a Phase II and would like to know how that works. Pic would be a great help.


----------



## tkollen (Dec 24, 2013)

I did finally decide to get a 6" Vertex rotary table for my G0704. I tested several  tables before my decision, Vertex 6" and 8" and a 6" Phase II.  I liked the extra clamping area on the 8" table but the weight turned me off since it is twice as heavy compared to a 6" table. When choosing between Vertex and Phase II I preferred  the Vertex 6" with its somewhat smaller foot print and the quality that seemed to be a notch better than the Phase II. In fact the 8" Vertex (my second choice) doesn't have very much larger foot print than the 6" Phase II. Horizontally mounted the Vertex 8" RT overhang over the milling table is minimal but vertically  mounted I got more limited Y-axis travel.

I wanted to maximize the capacity of my 6" Vertex so rather than mounting a 4" or 5" chuck to the RT with a back plate (which is typical) I bought two 6" chucks, one 3-jaw self centered and one 4-jaw chuck).  I found a used Asian made  6" 4-jaw chuck on eBay with 4 mounting holes and quickly realized that all Asian made 6" chucks aren't 6" at all but 6.3". With a slight overhang over the RT the chuck barely misses the lock levers on the RT. Since the gap is only 2-3 mm I had to shorten the t-slot nuts, otherwise they would protrude outside the t-slot and hit the lock levers.

I couldn't find a 6"  3-jaw chuck with 4 mounting holes anywhere.  I think there is a good reason for this, with 4 evenly spaced mounting holes, two of the holes come very close to 2 of the jaws. This can't be done on many chucks since the jaws are too wide. I finally found a 6" Atlas-Craftsman lathe chuck (a true 6" chuck)  on eBay with enough  narrow jaws that allowed me to space and drill 4 5/16" mounting holes  in the periphery (and 3 mm from the internal scroll). After flattening the back of the chuck it fits perfect on my RT.

I now have the best of both worlds, a smaller 6" rotary table combined with 6" chuck capacity (which is typical for an 8" rotary table) and I don't need back plates.


----------

